# Maybe I'll join the fun, and bomb someone...



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

...when my probation is over. If I do, promise that it will be unique. :humble:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It will go by fast, relax and enjoy your stay!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

mikemets said:


> ...when my probation is over. If I do, promise that it will be unique. :humble:


Anxiously waiting too see what you have up your sleeve!!!!!!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

There is no probation for bombing!!! If you need an address you can PM! Can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> There is no probation for bombing!!! If you need an address you can PM! Can't wait to see what you do!


If I'm on probation, then the recipient is too.

Have a couple of ideas. I can obviously overwhelm someone with both quality, and quantity, but that would be crass.

I want something unique...maybe a single cigar of some importance?


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

mikemets said:


> *If I'm on probation, then the recipient is too.*
> 
> Have a couple of ideas. I can obviously overwhelm someone with both quality, and quantity, but that would be crass.
> 
> I want something unique...maybe a single cigar of some importance?


There are plenty of ways to get involved before the 90 days are up! PIFs, Noobie trades, all good things to try, and I speak from experience! Beating a dead horse for the sake of beating a dead horse is well... redundant. At least in my opinion.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Beating a dead horse for the sake of beating a dead horse is well... redundant. At least in my opinion.


Yeah, I'm both immature, and a sore loser. I admit it. I kindly suggest that you skip my posts.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Well mike I have a feeling it will be a good bomb! Your getting closer to getting off probation. Like WKT suggested, until you get to the time of sending a boomer off. There is allot of ways you can help others out, noob and vets alike. 

"Yeah, I'm both immature, and a sore loser. I admit it. I kindly suggest that you skip my posts."

Why would anybody do a thing like that! Nothing like a dose of Mike to perk up somebody's night. :wink:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

My problem is not the probation period, my issue is that I'm a newbie both to the forum and to Cigars, so I'm just now starting my collection and don't have the stock, I have several singles I have not tried yet, and don't want to trade away something I myself have not had a chance to try. I figure over the next 3-4 months I'll be able to grow my collection to a point where I can join in the Bombing runs.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> There are plenty of ways to get involved before the 90 days are up! PIFs, Noobie trades, all good things to try, and I speak from experience! Beating a dead horse for the sake of beating a dead horse is well... redundant. At least in my opinion.


Bingo.



mikemets said:


> Yeah, I'm both immature, and a sore loser. I admit it. I kindly suggest that you skip my posts.


Why? It's obvious from your initial posts that you have a vast collection of superior cigars/watches/cars and that you enjoy sharing them with us. We've all gone through the 90 day "probation" period. It's been put there for the safety of fellow puff members.

In the meantime why don't you take advantage of the "cigars on the move" section where you can fulfill wishes and pay it forward? I'm sure many of us would enjoy seeing your cigars on the move. Check it out Mike and enjoy Puff one day at a time. It has a lot to offer even with the 90 day period.



Sherlockholms said:


> "Yeah, I'm both immature, and a sore loser. I admit it. I kindly suggest that you skip my posts."
> 
> Why would anybody do a thing like that! Nothing like a dose of Mike to perk up somebody's night. :wink:


Matt, I think the point is that Mike has mentioned at least 10 times that he is not a fan of the 90 day period.  There are different ways to be involved with puff before the 3 months are up. We all know that and dealt with the waiting period. Many of us have sent bombs and participated in PIFS/MAWs/Noobie Sampler Trades while waiting.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Noobies go to the Noobie Sampler Trade, then the Noob PIF, then the PIF, then the Noob MaW, then the other MaW and bam 90 days is over.

This forum has so many things to participate in during the first 90 days, after 90 days it's not like some magical door opens and naked women with candy canes start dancing for you.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> after 90 days it's not like some magical door opens and naked women with candy canes start dancing for you.


Yeah, no kidding. My naked women just had candy corn. Bull$h*t.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Animal said:


> Yeah, no kidding. My naked women just had candy corn. Bull$h*t.


My naked woman was at least 70 years old... And I mean, hey, if you're into that, good for you - but it's not _my_ thing.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Noobies go to the Noobie Sampler Trade, then the Noob PIF, then the PIF, then the Noob MaW, then the other MaW and bam 90 days is over.
> 
> This forum has so many things to participate in during the first 90 days, after 90 days it's not like some magical door opens and naked women with candy canes start dancing for you.


 I skipped a whole bunch of steps in the Noob area lol


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> it's not like some magical door opens and naked women with candy canes start dancing for you.


He's lieing! She is there and she is HOT! She shows up, scantiliy clad, at your door on day 90 with a box of 5 year old Behikes :smoke:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Bingo.
> 
> Why? It's obvious from your initial posts that you have a vast collection of superior cigars/watches/cars and that you enjoy sharing them with us. We've all gone through the 90 day "probation" period. It's been put there for the safety of fellow puff members.
> 
> ...


I noticed that, I figured being optimistic is the only way to go. To me, the forum is great as it is. So when my 90 days are up it will be even better. :hat:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

When I hit 90 days I hit puberty....:drinking:


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Matt, I think the point is that Mike has mentioned at least 10 times that he is not a fan of the 90 day period.


Sorry you had to suffer 10 times. You could have easily spared yourself 9 of them though by not reading my posts.
I really don't mean to cause any indivdual any angst.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> after 90 days it's not like some magical door opens and naked women with candy canes start dancing for you.


Man.........damn you pink pony....You have ruined it for me Ray. That's exactly how it was explained to me word for word........:rofl:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

mikemets said:


> If I'm on probation, then the recipient is too.
> 
> Have a couple of ideas. I can obviously overwhelm someone with both quality, and quantity, but that would be crass.
> 
> I want something unique...maybe a single cigar of some importance?


I think not, take a look at the things Shuckins sends out to folks on a regular basis - you would be hard pressed to find a member here who thinks him crass in any sense of the word. We jokingly disguise giving away cigars we LOVE ourselves as something akin to punching a friend in the shoulder, when in reality it's the "man" version of a hug.



Batista30 said:


> In the meantime why don't you take advantage of the "cigars on the move" section where you can fulfill wishes and pay it forward? I'm sure many of us would enjoy seeing your cigars on the move. Check it out Mike and enjoy Puff one day at a time. It has a lot to offer even with the 90 day period.


I've not yet come off of my 90 day probation, and really don't care if they keep me on probation forever - the true gold in this mine that is Puff is that you learn that the joy from hitting the "sweet spot" of someone's cigar tastes by reading their posts and "about me". That AND the joy that comes from knowing you've done something for someone else, without the need for reciprocation.



Zfog said:


> When I hit 90 days I hit puberty....:drinking:


Yeah, Zack, just when will you get finished with it is the question!? 8)


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

One last thing that maybe no one has mentioned Mike, is "Cigars for the Troops". We can never do too much for the enlisted men and woman.

:amen:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

dav0 said:


> One last thing that maybe no one has mentioned Mike, is "Cigars for the Troops". We can never do too much for the enlisted men and woman.
> 
> :amen:


+1 on that


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Zach still has not hit puberty!

The 90 day probation protects everyone on the board, it's a great rule in my opinion.

I joined in on the fun since Day 1, I remember doing PIFs, Trades and Bomb Runs before my probation was over...its all about helping the community where you can, be respectful, have fun and enjoy the forum and you will get the same in return.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Zach still has not hit puberty!
> 
> The 90 day probation protects everyone on the board, it's a great rule in my opinion.
> 
> I joined in on the fun since Day 1, I remember doing PIFs, Trades and Bomb Runs before my probation was over...*its all about helping the community where you can, be respectful, have fun and enjoy the forum and you will get the same in return.*


Agreed... Way to step up to the plate


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Ray can sometimes be coherent when he is not talking about ponies and duct tape........:bowl:

He is exactly right.....I am enrolled in so many things and trying to get into many more just to have fun and get to know the wonderful BOTL of this forum! And I have to say what a ride its been so far!!:beerchug:



Rock31 said:


> Zach still has not hit puberty!
> 
> The 90 day probation protects everyone on the board, it's a great rule in my opinion.
> 
> I joined in on the fun since Day 1, I remember doing PIFs, Trades and Bomb Runs before my probation was over...its all about helping the community where you can, be respectful, have fun and enjoy the forum and you will get the same in return.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> Ray can sometimes be coherent when he is not talking about ponies and duct tape........:bowl:
> 
> He is exactly right.....I am enrolled in so many things and trying to get into many more just to have fun and get to know the wonderful BOTL of this forum! And I have to say what a ride its been so far!!:beerchug:


Did Ray talk about something besides Ponies and Duct tape? When did this happen......have I been dazing off that bad while at work!!:tsk:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Termite said:


> He's lieing! She is there and she is HOT! She shows up, scantiliy clad, at your door on day 90 with a box of 5 year old Behikes :smoke:


Don't believe it. She will show up that aint no candy cane and her name is Rusty! Oh and those 50 yr. behikes are in a pretty glass top case, but my buddy's buddy got a good price on them so I'll let 'em go for $200!!! :fear:


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I joined in on the fun since Day 1, I remember doing PIFs, Trades and Bomb Runs before my probation was over...its all about helping the community where you can, be respectful, have fun and enjoy the forum and you will get the same in return.


Have a current cigar giveaway going.

Don't see the point in the others since technically I wouldn't even be allowed to see the pics posted by the recipients.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I think he was referencing NC PIF and NC MAW. Pics in bomb section is a bit more liberal from what I have seen, as long as its just pics.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

mikemets said:


> Have a current cigar giveaway going.
> 
> Don't see the point in the others since technically I wouldn't even be allowed to see the pics posted by the recipients.


Yes you would. Let me know if you see the pictures in the links below:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on-cc-maw-easy-version-good-noobs-too-49.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/284538-pif-pay-forward-2-a-39.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade-87.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/257640-non-cuban-maw-3-a-133.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/264383-noob-pif-102.html


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

mikemets said:


> Have a current cigar giveaway going.
> 
> Don't see the point in the others since technically I wouldn't even be allowed to see the pics posted by the recipients.


Mike, slow down, take a deep breath and relax, seriously :hippie:

You can see all the pictures you want, take a look through the Cigars on the Move section and you will see every single picture that was posted in any of the threads, you may even see some pink ponies.

This whole 90 day probation thing has gotten crazy, the only thing you are blocked from is the Address Rolodex and the Wanted to Buy/Sell Boards here. You can even submit your address to the Rolodex now if you want.

There are so many things you can do here on Puff before you hit 90 days, and trust me once you hit 90 days you will forget about it within a few hours, I rarely spend any time in those sections of the forum.

:beerchug:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

mikemets said:


> Have a current cigar giveaway going.
> 
> Don't see the point in the others since technically I wouldn't even be allowed to see the pics posted by the recipients.


I think you can still post pictures using photobucket codes.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Animal said:


> I think you can still post pictures using photobucket codes.


I've always used photobucket even before being on puff, so i didn't even know there was a photo restriction in my first 90 days!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The image thing I think is only for like 10 days and you can still upload them as attachments to the post.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

seeing what Mike has purchased in the last few days, this one could be of Epic Proportion !!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Evonnida said:


> There is no probation for bombing!!! If you need an address you can PM! Can't wait to see what you do!


I wouldn't advise this. The rules are in place for good reasons and personally, I wouldn't want anyone giving away my addy, who hasn't met the qualifications that have been set in place.

You've gotten some good responses (and suggestions) to your "opinions"; and as far as I'm concerned, this thread has run its course.


----------

